# Digitrax Zephyr DCS100 Question



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello All Question here:


I have a Digitrax Zephyr, this weekend at the Atlanta train show my wife bought me a DCS100 Booster/Command station for an early Christmas present. What I would like to know is how would I go wiring the track and the DCS100 to the Zephyr so that the Zephyr stays as the command station and the DCS100 the booster and what to connect the track wires too.

Last question, if I do not want to make my own RJ12 6 pin loconet cables who do you recommend buying them from.

Thanks,

--Cid


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Talking, guy to guy I hate to tell you this. Read the manual. The power booster is included. I 'm not trying to be a turkey. Hope this helps you out. 

http://www.digitrax.com/ftp/superchief.pdf

It should be all in there. They have a nice detailed site.

I gaata learn this DCC stuff.

I did some reading pg 26 talks about using a booster and not as a command station. If I undertsand your question right you want just a power booster. Blame your wife, she may have bought the wrong item. But then again she may never buy you another train, ever again. The DB150.


----------



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

T-man,

I figured it out, using that manual. Here is what I can do:

I can set the DCS100 as the booster and run the Zehyr to it via a Rj12 cable and use the Zephyr as command station. Connection to the tracks go through the DCS100.
In this set up I can skip (for now) DT400 and keep using the Zephyr.

That way I can get the 5 Amps instead of the 2 Amps. 

Thanks for the help.

--Cid


----------

